# Googles new mail called "inbox"



## TechnoBOY (Oct 24, 2014)

Inbox by Gmail - the inbox that works for you
I think the link says it all..


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 24, 2014)

It looks really good but I hate invite system. Registered at a few places to get early invite though.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah I am waiting for the damn invitation too.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2014)

36 MB download size on phone


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2014)

Google Can't Fix What's Really Wrong With Email: Us | Gizmodo India

It's important to read above article to know how inbox CAN NOT help us.

Personally I don't seem to need "Inbox" app. I can very well manage my GMail mailbox with the use of Filters, Rules, Spam control and Folders. I would rather start to manage them more effectively, than give permission to Google to invade my privacy in "legal way".

The reason I put "legal way" in quotes since Google right now does scan our emails for keywords to target Adwords but doesn't acknowledge it publically, but this attempt of "Inbox" just looks to me as giving every rights that we have as a netizen to open up our emails to them in a more legal way than before, to help their data mining.
An old article: DailyTech - Google: Yes, we "Read" Your Gmail


----------



## theterminator (Oct 24, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Google Can't Fix What's Really Wrong With Email: Us | Gizmodo India
> 
> It's important to read above article to know how inbox CAN NOT help us.
> 
> ...



I don't see much difference before and after Inbox regarding privacy as our emails are already being scanned for Ads. Though I haven't read the whole Terms & Conditions of Gmail but no one is private unless you're paranoid about it.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Google Can't Fix What's Really Wrong With Email: Us | Gizmodo India
> 
> It's important to read above article to know how inbox CAN NOT help us.
> 
> ...


They do read our mail, experienced it first hand when I bought something from ebay, after I got the shipping info in email, a notification started showing up in google now as well as in chrome desktop and google homepage about that order till I got it in hand from the courier company.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 24, 2014)

after demise of orkut , I stopped using a lot of google services


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 24, 2014)

Ah if anyone has an invite I will trade it for ello


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2014)

This is what it is inspired from - Mailbox by Dropbox.

anyway, I disabled that Promotions, Social etc. categories. What it used to do was, create confusion for people who knew how you use e-mail. Some of us aren't halfwits who get spammed by unnecessary e-mails from Facebook, Digit and advertisement offers.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> They do read our mail, experienced it first hand when I bought something from ebay, after I got the shipping info in email, a notification started showing up in google now as well as in chrome desktop and google homepage about that order till I got it in hand from the courier company.



Yeah, my flipkart order updates too were popping up on Google now. 
I think no company knows more about you than Google. They've injected themselves in your daily lives so much so that people's search habits have changed fundamentally. Like people will first search the web for diagnosing an illness. They have petabytes of personal data in their hard drives that can scare people as we use the web more than we ever did & Google makes use of this in our computers. Think about the number of places from where you can do Google Search.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2014)

That Promotion, Social etc category was the first thing which I disabled the day they launched it.
I had my own rules to rule them all.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 24, 2014)

If anyone has invite please share.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 25, 2014)

There is already an inbox in gmail


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2014)

ico said:


> This is what it is inspired from - Mailbox by Dropbox.
> 
> anyway, I disabled that Promotions, Social etc. categories. What it used to do was, create confusion for people who knew how you use e-mail. Some of us aren't halfwits who get spammed by unnecessary e-mails from Facebook, Digit and advertisement offers.


Same here, I remember a bug where the categories could not be disable properly in the android app, its wasn't saving, I was pi$$ed as hell.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2014)

Seems _Interesting._


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2014)

How is this different from Gmail?


----------



## tkin (Oct 27, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How is this different from Gmail?


This one might come out of beta eventually.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2014)

tkin said:


> This one might come out of beta eventually.



Besides that?


----------



## tkin (Oct 27, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Besides that?


Sleeker ai, some intelligent functions most of which you can automate easily. This is like a more intuitive mail client for the masses. Not something I'm eagerly waiting for.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 27, 2014)

wow i never knew sorting mails by type was called inbox.i hate it,indeed i use the basic html version


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 27, 2014)

Google inbox seems similar to drop box's mailbox app


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

It will soon be rolled out to masses so who cares for invite system.


----------



## tkin (Oct 29, 2014)

"inbox" has been there for ages, show us something new: 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/7VrplRH.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 29, 2014)

Got the bloody invite, yet I have no droid in my possession at this moment


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 29, 2014)

I am also getting invite today evening and two more for sharing tomorrow.


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 29, 2014)

Can anyone  send me an invite? Please pm me.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 29, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Can anyone  send me an invite? Please pm me.


Whenever I receive share-able invite, I will send it you. PM me your Gmail email id.


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 29, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Whenever I receive share-able invite, I will send it you. PM me your Gmail email id.



Done.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2014)

One invite here please. In case anyone has.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 29, 2014)

If only the desktop version supported other browsers.  I think Inbox *might* replace the gmail Android app eventually.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> If only the desktop version supported other browsers.  I think Inbox *might* replace the gmail Android app eventually.



No chance. Both have very different purposes. Some people would like to see the mails old fashioned way.

I am one of them.


----------



## tkin (Oct 30, 2014)

Got the official invite from google, very confusing bundle. Guess I'll keep using the old app.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 30, 2014)

I personally love gmail's categorisation. Inbox will make it easy to delete mails


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone who is willing to spare an invite here ??
PM me , if willing.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't think the invitations can be shared.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 30, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I don't think the invitations can be shared.


Sharing is the whole point behind giving invites to a few. After receiving invite from Google or friend, you will receive 3 more invites in next two days for sharing only.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 30, 2014)

any one Have invite Let?  I sended mail but still no official invite


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 30, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I don't think the invitations can be shared.



They are shareable. 


Google sends more Inbox invites; current users can invite more friends Thursday | Android Central


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 30, 2014)

any one !I cant get online via Phone because i switched to idea Netsetter  Is there any way to share !!!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2014)

OP, why not maintain a list of people who are already on Inbox and a list of people who want invites. This way, if anyone has an invite, he can send to anyone on that list.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> OP, why not maintain a list of people who are already on Inbox and a list of people who want invites. This way, if anyone has an invite, he can send to anyone on that list.


Here is *new thread*.

- - - Updated - - -

Received Inbox invite last night and tried both, Android as well as Desktop versions. I am loving it. I like the way it has bundled all the invoices from various online portals, Air tickets purchase history, Social mails etc. Desktop version is very good too.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



Naveen.S said:


> Received Inbox invite last night and tried both, Android as well as Desktop versions. I am loving it. I like the way it has bundled all the invoices from various online portals, Air tickets purchase history, Social mails etc. Desktop version is very good too.


LOL. That bundling thing is what I just loathed. Could not understand the benefit of bundling my rather important emails! But probably good for people who gets a lot of emails, unimportant.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 31, 2014)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> LOL. That bundling thing is what I just loathed. Could not understand the benefit of bundling my rather important emails! But probably good for people who gets a lot of emails, unimportant.


For me, bundling is important. I used to assign Labels to all of my emails for better management. Thumbnails of Invoices, Air Tickets, Bills along with little bit info in arranged manner was what I needed for a long time and Inbox is doing that for me pretty well. Snooze and Reminder features are also good.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 31, 2014)

So is there any one else than [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] who got invite


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> So is there any one else than [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] who got invite



nope haven't got it  yet.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2014)

why they need it to be activated on phone first


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 1, 2014)

^^ +1 that is the worst thing - forcing users


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2014)

and it also works only on chrome as of now


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> and it also works only on chrome as of now


No reason to not work in Opera as its a direct fork of Chrome. When ms was pushing IE downs everyone's throat we had outrage, class action lawsuits. Now that google is pushing chrome browser with android, making google+ integration with playstore, and inbox open with chrome only no one gives a damn.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2014)

It's not working in Opera... 
What is different
-Profile Pictures of sender displayed next to emails. If one is not set, it is a colored circle with the first Initial of the person. 
-Mails are automatically segregated into some groups, so basically google is doing the labeling and sorting because you too lazy to do it. This feature is called "bundling" and can be disabled 
-Bundles are Travel (tickets), Purchases (invoices), Finance (statements), Social (networks), Updates, Forums (discussions and groups), Promos (almost spam) 
-[strike]Could have been better with the ability to configure your own bundles using filters similar to applying labels in the old gmail[/strike]
-So far, the bundling has worked pretty well at picking out the mails into the relevant bundles... except for the Travel bundle, which seems to be able to handle only flight tickets and not bus tickets.  
-Each mail has pin, snooze and done option so prioritize replying and handle how it displayed 
-Already existing labels are skipped from inbox into their own groups, and some are not bundled
-Starred feature has disappeared, so have to use older gmail to access your starred mails
-Pinned emails is the new starred (Im guessing)
-Compose button is a + sign on bottom right, that automatically lists recently mailed to contacts

If I get an invite, will pass it on


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> It's not working in Opera...
> What is different
> -Profile Pictures of sender displayed next to emails. If one is not set, it is a colored circle with the first Initial of the person.
> -Mails are automatically segregated into some groups, so basically google is doing the labeling and sorting because you too lazy to do it. This feature is called "bundling" and can be disabled
> ...


Aaaand I'm out.

I use starred to keep track of important mails that are archived. Inbox does not allow us to keep a mail as important in archive mode. If its pinned its always there. I DO NOT WANT THAT. I do not want my payslip from lat year to always show up in top, but do want them to be starred or something like that.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2014)

tkin said:


> Aaaand I'm out.
> 
> I use starred to keep track of important mails that are archived. Inbox does not allow us to keep a mail as important in archive mode. If its pinned its always there. I DO NOT WANT THAT. I do not want my payslip from lat year to always show up in top, but do want them to be starred or something like that.



It's still beta, you could suggest them to return it.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It's still beta, you could suggest them to return it.



Return it how?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2014)

bring back that feature
There is a way to configure your own bundles though

there is a work around for that starred thing 
you can search for "in:starred" to find your starred mails, but there is no way to add or remove a star


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 4, 2014)

Inbox layout looks like it is missing some thing. It seems some thing is empty there. It looks like a bare email client.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 4, 2014)

^google chat? it has been merged with hangouts in inbox


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

Still not able to use hangout much on PC.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Return it how?



I am not sure what the reporting process is, I don't have an invite yet, but you can contact them with an email and request them to include it.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not sure what the reporting process is, I don't have an invite yet, but you can contact them with an email and request them to include it.



found someone who did that?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2014)

$hadow said:


> found someone who did that?



I am sure many people do that. There are people who actually report bugs or request features during beta.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 5, 2014)

finally got an invite


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

Got invites to share


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> Got invites to share


How many days it took t get the invites to share


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> How many days it took t get the invites to share



Not sure 4 days I guess as soon as you get an invite


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



amjath said:


> Got invites to share



hey I am in line brother 

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am sure many people do that. There are people who actually report bugs or request features during beta.



OK thanks for the input man


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



$hadow said:


> hey I am in line brother


Giveaway over bro, all shared

*www.digit.in/forum/internet-www/188120-google-inbox-invite-sharing.html

Check this thread as well


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



amjath said:


> Giveaway over bro, all shared



Damm I am again late


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



$hadow said:


> Damm I am again late


Keep an eye on that thread please will share


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



amjath said:


> Keep an eye on that thread please will share



Sure do bhai.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 6, 2014)

Got the invite from google itself.


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2014)

Google Guaranteeing An Inbox Invite If You Request One Between 3 And 4PM PT Today (November 5th)


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2014)

I got invite, should I use it?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2014)

If you shall need yes!


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I got invite, should I use it?



it depends, if you are using gmail 5.0 app dont use. If you add reminders and check them regularly then yes


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2014)

This is basically E-mail in facebook style


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2014)

More like whatsapp style


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2014)

Gollum said:


> This is basically E-mail in facebook style


Not really. It just clubs mails together which makes it easier to go through what we want (this is great for people who get many emails every day).


----------



## $hadow (Nov 18, 2014)

Well I can say it is making my life a bit easy.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 18, 2014)

5 shareable invites available with me. PM me with your email if you are interested.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 21, 2014)

I too got 5 new fresh invites this week


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

Invites available any one for the grab?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 22, 2014)

Interesting - How Google Inbox shares 70% of its code across Android, iOS, and the Web | Ars Technica


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

^^They created a suspense and desire by making it invite only


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 23, 2014)

its pretty easy to get imo, i sent a request to them and got one within a week


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*

Bad, still now i didn't got an invite

- - - Updated - - -

is invite over?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



TechnoBOY said:


> Bad, still now i didn't got an invite
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> is invite over?


pm me your id. I have one or two left


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*

I didnt got invite to share


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 14, 2015)

Need an invite if anyone can spare


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 14, 2015)

Pm me your email id


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 14, 2015)

cooldude94 said:


> Need an invite if anyone can spare


Pm me mail id. I may have invite
 to spare


cooldude94 said:


> Need an invite if anyone can spare


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Pm me mail id. I may have invite
> to spare


It says your inbox is full


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 14, 2015)

cooldude94 said:


> It says your inbox is full


Wait...let me clear it up


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 14, 2015)

cooldude94 said:


> It says your inbox is full


Try now.


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Try now.


Thanks installed


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 14, 2015)

cooldude94 said:


> Thanks installed



I have few more invites , let me know if anyone needs one.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I have few more invites , let me know if anyone needs one.



pm me one if you have.


----------



## Shah (Feb 15, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I have few more invites , let me know if anyone needs one.


I need one too.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



Shah said:


> I need one too.



PM Me your mail id.

- - - Updated - - -



axes2t2 said:


> pm me one if you have.



Drop me your Email ID. I may have one or two still left.


----------



## gcbeldar (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



Hrishi said:


> PM Me your mail id.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



If possible one for gcbeldar@gmail.com


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



gcbeldar said:


> If possible one for gcbeldar@gmail.com



Did you have ? If not I will give you


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



gcbeldar said:


> If possible one for gcbeldar@gmail.com



I have invite left. Let me know in case if you still need it.
And please refrain from posting email IDs in public as such. You will start getting spammed.


axes2t2 said:


> pm me one if you have.





Shah said:


> I need one too.



You both have it now!


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]

Got it thanks...your pm inbox is full


----------



## gcbeldar (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



Hrishi said:


> I have invite left. Let me know in case if you still need it.
> And please refrain from posting email IDs in public as such. You will start getting spammed.
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet received


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



gcbeldar said:


> Not yet received



PM me your email ID. I'll send you one.


----------



## gcbeldar (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



thetechfreak said:


> PM me your email ID. I'll send you one.


Thanks


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Googles new mail called &quot;inbox&quot;*



axes2t2 said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]
> 
> Got it thanks...your pm inbox is full



Cleared , thanks for notifying .


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

How many of you actually using the inbox coz I am using it and it is certainly a lot more helpful than gmail but with some corks.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> How many of you actually using the inbox coz I am using it and it is certainly a lot more helpful than gmail but with some corks.



No im not using it anyway.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> How many of you actually using the inbox coz I am using it and it is certainly a lot more helpful than gmail but with some corks.



Using it on my Tablet mostly. It's good for quickly going through mail as they're alreay grouped. Saves time.


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Using it on my Tablet mostly. It's good for quickly going through mail as they're alreay grouped. Saves time.



I am also using it on my N7 2013. I always find it as a very good option for emails.


----------

